# Current celebrity crush?



## josuke96 (May 14, 2015)

Mine is Ryan Reynolds :heart


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

These days I tend to have several mild crushes rather than one that's intense. An example would be Penelope Mitchell. I really liked her on Hemlock Grove. I was happy to see her again on later seasons of The Vampire Diaries.


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

Ed westwick he plays chuck bass from gossip girl.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Lauren Cohan


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Chris Pratt.. aw yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :yes


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Myself.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My celebrity crush is still the same............Jessica Lowndes


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Sara Fletcher - I've had a crush on her for years; no one in entertainment is more naturally beautiful. She's not that great of an actress, which is why she doesn't get more high profile work.https://www.google.com/search?q=sar...ved=0ahUKEwip7tGw2dTKAhXHqB4KHTm2BjEQ_AUIBigB

Melissa Benoist - Absolutely _stunning_ in her Supergirl outfit.

Laura Spencer
Katheryn Winnick
Ashley Johnson


----------



## Iiram (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes! Ryan Reynolds :b


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Natalie Portman


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think he obviously took this photo to contrast himself with the Mac computer with is much inferior. Clever.

Yeah celebrity isn't the right word, famous though. Don't worry. I'm pretty creepy but I'm not posting completely unknown random guy's photos here yet.

Also


> Ok **** it I'm bored , here's me with my glasses on, finishing this North Star video edit


wooo. I'm so excited










*edit a year later (Christ has it been a year? ****ing hell, shoot me etc.):*


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

mine is ryan gosling <3


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

My current obsession which I actually feel is getting a little out of hand is:










And I have to include this gif I'm sorry


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RestlessNative said:


> My current obsession which I actually feel is getting a little out of hand is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love him too <3


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Vincephil said:


> Annie Murphy


hawt damn


----------



## gregs (Feb 27, 2014)

I remember when I first saw Jennifer Love Hewitt in Heartbreakers and thought she was really hot. I also like Jennifer Lawrence, Hayden Panettiere, Jessica Alba, Emma Watson, Mila Kunis, Natalie Portman.....Yeah there's a lot of them. I can't really pick one. Those are the main ones though.


----------



## guedz (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Julia Roberts. My brothers say she's ugly. I fail to see what's ugly about her face. She's an attractive woman.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Rashida Jones.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

rosario dawson. fell in love when i saw clerks2 .
looking so good i just want to eat her .







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## guedz (Feb 6, 2014)

Farideh said:


> Julia Roberts. My brothers say she's ugly. I fail to see what's ugly about her face. She's an attractive woman.


My siblings do the same when I say Julianne Moore is attractive


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

guedz said:


> My siblings do the same when I say Julianne Moore is attractive


 Yes! I forgot about her too. She's hot as hell.


----------



## guedz (Feb 6, 2014)

Farideh said:


> Yes! I forgot about her too. She's hot as hell.


I'm glad someone else my age thinks so

cheers!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

For a guy, I'm not sure. My female celebrity crush is definitely Samira Wiley.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

RestlessNative said:


> My current obsession which I actually feel is getting a little out of hand is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richard Ayoade! Who is your favourite R.A character? Mine is probably Dean Learner, but he is so very adorable as Maurice Moss!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

Matt Smith is my celebrity crush ☺
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Jordan Brewster is perfection. Really no other female even comes close to her.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I love him too <3


I knew it! I very honestly was expecting a reply from you.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

odetoanoddity said:


> Richard Ayoade! Who is your favourite R.A character? Mine is probably Dean Learner, but he is so very adorable as Maurice Moss!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dude what the hell. I've never heard of Dean Learner. I'm so perturbed how did I not know? Have to look into this Dean character.

I've only recently watched the first season of the IT Crowd for the first time and I *adore *it so far. So I have to say Moss.

I've watched a heap of interviews and crap on YouTube mainly; Travel Man, Gadget Man, Big Fat Quiz, etc.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

If you must know, my future husband, So Ji Sub, (i ****ing wish):










He's almost twice my age but age is just a number.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

All of them.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Latest:









Still:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Tinashe.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

chefcurry said:


> Tinashe.


That's a really good one for sure.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think he obviously took this photo to contrast himself with the Mac computer with is much inferior. Clever.
> 
> Yeah celebrity isn't the right word, famous though. Don't worry. I'm pretty creepy but I'm not posting completely unknown random guy's photos here yet.
> 
> ...


I was about to go to bed, hours later than I was supposed to but I wasn't tired :/

Then I made the mistake of looking at something that reminded me that this video was out and now I'm dying and this is officially a problem.






How is he so pretty though? It's kinda like staring into the sun. YOU'RE 42 BUT YOU NEVER REALLY AGE!?

I think I understand why most guys don't wear makeup now. It's too much power and if they have long hair as well...

I love Janine's parts in all their videos lol, she always seems to express some level of mania. Also the bit with Jon Siren wearing that skull is awesome. I think it's Jon it might just be Chris again, hard to tell. No one knows what I'm talking about and I'm leaving now.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

truant said:


> Latest:


Is that the girl from Breaking Bad? She's hot.






Classy as ****, sharp dresser, sexy voice, bit on the crazy side. Me like.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

euphoria04 said:


> Is that the girl from Breaking Bad? She's hot.


Yep. Krysten Ritter. That's from Jessica Jones.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Alex Turner, and it's all because of the cover Arctic Monkeys did of Drake's Hold On, We're going home for BBC radio. Seeing him awkwardly dance with sunglasses on in dim lighting while he sings into the mic made me feel like that's some 5th date and a 4 beers in on a Saturday night at a private karaoke room. Alex, pls cover every love song imaginable.

edit









my god just look at that. .


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

George Tchortov...










so built, beautiful features, and a strong handsome nose. 0u0
the Russian accent in Goon makes me go crazy each time ..!


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I feel like a teenager again posting this.

Here's hoping my bf don't see this post lol


----------



## Eleanor182 (Mar 6, 2016)

Bobby Morley is bae


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

it's always jesse eisenberg


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ariana Grande


----------



## mysteryplane (Sep 8, 2015)

Tuesday Weld. My favorite actress.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Adele is my current crush but I'm sure that will change in a week or two.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

guedz said:


> My siblings do the same when I say Julianne Moore is attractive


aghhhhh she is so sexy.



cosmicslop said:


> Alex Turner, and it's all because of the cover Arctic Monkeys did of Drake's Hold On, We're going home for BBC radio. Seeing him awkwardly dance with sunglasses on in dim lighting while he sings into the mic made me feel like that's some 5th date and a 4 beers in on a Saturday night at a private karaoke room. Alex, pls cover every love song imaginable.
> 
> edit
> 
> ...


wow, you gotta love that style. I totally feel you on this one


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Avril Lavigne*

Avril Lavigne


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Yer Blues said:


>


 Personaly I prefer her but to each his own.


----------



## steph22 (May 12, 2013)

Ryan Reynolds was lovely in Deadpool lol,
but i have to say at the moment Leo Dicaprio, always liked him! :grin2:


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

I really have a thing for Ben Wishaw lately.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Personaly I prefer her but to each his own.


I understand, you're a cranium man. I'm more of legs man myself.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Yer Blues said:


> I understand, you're a cranium man. I'm more of legs man myself.


 Oh I thought it was the lips.


----------



## Prissy Longstaff (Dec 3, 2014)

Of course Ryan Reynolds!


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm stuck trying to chose between Orlando Bloom and Kim Jaejoong...I mean, Orlando is one hell of a sexy, talented actor and beautiful human being.He was a pirate and an elf.And I heard he's dating Katy Perry and I think he made an excellent choice.She is perfect for him.And...what else do I love about him?Did I mention his eyes?His intelligence?Oh well.
And Kim Jaejoong is a great korean singer/songwriter, actor and well...he is super gorgeous.I had a crush on him since the first second I first listened to DBSK(his former band).
HELP!! I cannot chose between these too LOL xD Okayy this is it about my celeb crushes


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Tinashe... she's so f***ing beautiful :love2


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Taylor Swift lol


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

It's a tie between Joni Mitchell and Lord Byron :blush


----------



## Djohnson12 (Apr 28, 2016)

Leaving footprints with your work is what a true actor does. And that is what, Benjamin did by playing 'Alek Petrov'.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Tyler Young. I think he's adorable.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Eugenie Bouchard


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I was rekindled with my old crush watching civil war.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Currently it would be Abbey Lee Kershaw and Rikki Lindhome.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I like a lot of actresses, but at the moment I'm kind of digging Rachel Keller (below) from "Legion", and I haven't even watched an episode yet. Willa Fitzgerald from the "Scream" TV series is so adorable. I go back and forth on Brie Larson, but she looked really nice at the Oscars. Emma Stone has also been looking really decent lately. And of course you have the givens of Rachel McAdams, Katheryn Winnick, Margot Robbie.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> [other bits of long post]


My crush is still on this guy ^ and the personality I project onto him based on his performances and such cause I'm sure he's not like that all the time, he plays around a lot. But in the interest of trying to find someone else to post. David Haller sort of. Not really. Almost I think. And very much just the character not the actor. I like it when guy's are crazier than me, makes me look sane you know. And he keeps chewing strawberry shoelaces (not sure why but I find that really funny/a great character quirk.)






Also you should watch this show it's amazing.


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

Today and always... Natalie Portman. <3 Gosh, she is beautiful.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Have the biggest girl crush on Antonia Vai right now.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

The actor who plays Mon-el on Supergirl. I also have a little crush on Supergirl's sister hahaha


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh yeah and Grimes


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Daniel Henshall has a smile that makes me envision our whole life together. Also, at least Jefferey Dean Morgan is really nice to look at so it makes this season of TWD a little more bearable.


----------



## SocialGhost (Mar 3, 2017)

I have a lot! Leonardo DiCaprio, Jude Law, Lee Pace, Mads Mikkelsen, Matthew Goode, Ewan McGregor, Colin Firth...

Recently I really like Ezra Miller though. He's beautiful.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

David Mitchell
Gugu Mbatha-Raw


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

How could I have forgotten about Melissa Benoist? She's amazing.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh yeah and Grimes


I love her! She's so talented. U have great taste!


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

To all of you, ladies, who admire Ryan Reynolds, you might wanna look on that Deadpool 2 Teaser Trailer. It is quite naughty. ;-)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I had a little thing for Elika Sadeghi back when college football season was happening.


----------



## LanaDelReyForever (Feb 3, 2017)

Serhat Teoman, turkish actor. <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jessimae Peluso


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Kristen Stewart. She's intelligent AND beautiful!


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

Itari said:


> Today and always... Natalie Portman. <3 Gosh, she is beautiful.


gosh, looks a lot more gorgeous with long straight hair. I only remembered what she looked like in the bland SW prequels.

Caity Lotz for me currently.


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

In terms of looks: Camilla Luddington, Eugenie Bouchard. 
In terms of talents: Laura Dern, Chelsea Wolfe (I'm not saying they aren't attractive, but I'm drawn to their talents more than their looks)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ghossts said:


> In terms of looks: Camilla Luddington, Eugenie Bouchard.
> In terms of talents: Laura Dern, *Chelsea Wolfe* (I'm not saying they aren't attractive, but I'm drawn to their talents more than their looks)


Yeah her music's great.

Also your signature is one of my favourite things ever. I've watched the clip of that on YouTube hundreds of times probably.


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah her music's great.
> 
> Also your signature is one of my favourite things ever. I've watched the clip of that on YouTube hundreds of times probably.


Thanks! And same here, it never gets old.

Abyss was an awesome album. What I love about her music is her sources of inspiration. I think Abyss was written with sleep paralysis in mind.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

(Willa Fitzgerald from "Scream" the Series)









(Caroline Dhavernas)


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

I tend to crush on the characters celebrities play instead of the actors themselves.

Right now it's Arnold from Please Like Me.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Emma Stone


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Jennifer Garner is so unbelievably sexy, isn't she? Always has been.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Right now it would be gal gadoto crunch.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

HenDoggy said:


> Right now it would be gal gadoto crunch.







She plays a believable goddess. ^-^


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Too embarrassing to mention but he has such piercing green eyes in a photo..


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/550002173227826889/

Not recent but I crushed on him in the movie...


----------

